# URGENT sick goat diarrhea



## TGreenhut (Jun 6, 2011)

Today I went to let out my three, 4 month old, does and noticed one had DIARREHA all over her back end! I don't know what it could be because all three of them eat the same things (1 cup grain, alfalfa, graze pasture) and only she has diarreha! She seems perfectly normal- not sick at all- just diarreha. What can I do? I'm new to goats so any help would be great.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 6, 2011)

Are your goats on a cocci prevention plan?  That's a rather common symptom of cocci and I believe a common age as well.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 6, 2011)

No because I just got my goats last week. What is a cocci prevention plan?


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 6, 2011)

This will get you started understanding until someone else comes along...

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/coccidiosis.htm


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok so I'm going to treat them for cocci and it doesn't hurt to treat them if they might not have it, correct?


----------



## hillbillycitygirl (Jun 6, 2011)

I would say cocci too. I am going through the same thing. Get them some probiotics and vitamin B (you will most likely have to get the human liquid form of Vit B because the animal version is pretty much impossible to find right now) The Probiotics and Vit B helped mine to stop pooping like that but we are still treating for Cocci


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

You can take a sample to the vet to verify but I have to say cocci too.  Treat it right away.  Don't give them anything to stop the flow though, the diarrhea will stop usually in 24 hours after starting the cocci treatment.  

Vitamin B and Probiotics are a good secondary treatment to boost the immune system and the good flora of the stomach.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2011)

3rd, 4th and 5th cocci. Treat them right away!!!  the sooner you start treating the less damage it will do to  her.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

And treat all the kids - not just the one with the runs.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok! Thanks for all the help! Last night I gave all of them sulfamethazine in pill form for cocci (and I will continue to everyday that the directions say to), cleaned their water dishes, gave them fresh food, and cleaned/put down fresh shavings where they sleep. I also gave them vitamins/electrolytes in their water. Is there anything else I should do? Also I was wondering if bleach and/or ammonia would kill the bacteria?


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2011)

Some people prefer ammonia...I generally use bleach to clean dishes.  Clearing out all bedding in their stalls is a good idea...apply barn lime and re-bed the stall.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 8, 2011)

OMGAH! OMGAH! OMGAH! RUN FOR THE DIMETHOX!

Oh, wait..  Did anyone think to ask what color the scour is?  Or anything about the consistency?  Or whether it had a particularly foul odor?

:/

Given that the goat seems completely normal otherwise, I'd be interested to know if it's a runny/pudding-y *dark green* scour..  If so, it's almost certainly dietary.

If it's black with shredded epithelial tissue in it, then yeah...probably coccidia.  Or if it's like yellowish dirty water with a little blood and mucous, probably bacterial.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 9, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> OMGAH! OMGAH! OMGAH! RUN FOR THE DIMETHOX!
> 
> Oh, wait..  Did anyone think to ask what color the scour is?  Or anything about the consistency?  Or whether it had a particularly foul odor?
> 
> ...


It was "pudding-y" dark green until I started treating them for cocci (about 3 days ago) and now it's almost like dog poop- or compressed berries. If that means its dietary, could that be caused by them eating horse food because a couple days ago they got into the storage room and ate some horse food. If not, what else causes dietary problems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 9, 2011)

The horse feed would definitely do that to them.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh ok! Thank you! I guess as long as they don't eat more horse food they'll be fine? And atleast now I don't have to worry about them getting cocci because I treated them for it.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 10, 2011)

You might mention that they got into horse food next time if there is an issue...In that case, some probiotic or plain yogurt will usually straighten them back out pretty quick....and help get a more accurate "online" diagnosis...which will never compare to one given by a knowledgeable vet.



> I don't know what it could be because all three of them eat the same things (1 cup grain, alfalfa, graze pasture) and only she has diarreha!


Now, to me, that sure sounds like "it isn't dietary b/c there's been no change."

IMHO, *unless* there's been some dietary change, most young goats w/ diarrhea *do* have either a cocci or worm issue.  
Black scours can also be a sign of entero...which is bacterial.

Several posters did suggest a fecal to verify.


----------

